# Minimize anxiety feedback by choosing to trust



## BubbleMan (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi All,

This may work for some mathematically oriented sick minds, as it also did for me ;-)

My dp/dr was created/magnified in a bad spiral of stress and anxiety that lasted a few months. After the initial diagnostics I realized that I had spiralled because of my intense selfreflection. This can be thought as a simple differential equation. Assume that time-dependent anxiety is y and extrernal stressor g. The growth of anxiety is proportial to the extrernal stressor (perseptions from the outside world) but also from the feedback from the anxiety itself. Let's say c is the feedback coefficient then the differential equation is:

dy/dt = g(t)+c*y(t)

Now persons that go bazukas for anxiety have higher factor c (selfreflection). To get down the anxiety and hopefully also dp/dr on the way we should control c - easier said and done. In my logic I figured out that if I choose a low c (ignore dp/dr) then that will result to improvement of my condition. And when I believed that improvement would follow it was easier to trust in recovery which automatically makes it easier to ignore dp/dr. So this simple mathematical model helped me to choose to trust. It wasn't always easy but at least I had a mental tool that explained to me what was happening.

Unfortunately the human mind is little more complicated than that. So even though I feel that I've been able to be calm towards dp/dr I still haven't quite beaten it. It seems to be more difficult to ged rid of the observer/actor division altogether than to take it calmly. But at least for me all the most intense experiences were caused by the feedback loops that strive on the anxiety. Maybe this simple analogy will help somebody other as well.

-bubbleman


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Most interesting findings mr.

I suffer from severe selfreflection and selfanalysis. And im having gross troubles rehabiting myself to just be in the moment and accept myself as i am cause there is always a part of me that want to look good socialy. Yet i feel that THIS is the determening factor that actually keeps me depersonalized.

Id like some technique or some quick fix or something just to be able to work with this and the only thin i find that works is listening to the sounds of my environment.

Not much else besides trying to be in the now seem to work and that must well be the thing that is lacking.

zen master - what in this moment is lacking? student - nothing at all...


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm mentally sick and my degree's in math. Does that count? Also, I lol'd. 8/10


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

dp/dr = wtf(t)

Differential equations and DP. lol


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

BubbleMan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This may work for some mathematically oriented sick minds, as it also did for me
> 
> ...


To the extent that i understand this i applaud it!

The equation seems to tell us that though we may not have control over what happens to us (external stressor), we -can- take control over how we respond or habitually act in regard to it.

This tallies with my impression that anything that increases the feeling of agency tends to increase our ability to make a full recovery.

We can make the choice to retrain our brains not to be habitually morbidly self-reflective. We _must_ make that choice!


----------

